# Mid Michigan Goose Hunters



## quakattic (Aug 27, 2008)

duckbuster808 said:


> They are only being sarcastic because you see this post time and time again when season gets close...around here, it's called internet scouting. In the waterfowl game, hunting land is becoming harder and harder to come by, so when you see someone making a request looking to find fields, areas to hunt, etc. you're bound to see sarcastic remarks and things. To many times I've taking people out, only to go back to the same spot next year and have the farmer tell me that they've already given permission to another guy. Then, when it comes time to hunt the field because it has birds, I've had that "other guy" show up only to see that it's the same guy that I took out last year (just being kind) and they've moved into my areas that I've worked hard to find, gain access to, etc. and all they had to simply do is ask permission because I was kind and took them out that one time....So you have to understand where they are coming from when they say the things that they are saying....Another deterring factor is that you only have 6 posts since joining back in 2003, so that will tend to make guys even more leary of helping you out...the best way is to become an active contributing member to the threads, etc. and you'll probably make quite a few friends on these boards that will be more then happy to help you out and show you the ropes and teach you alot of things...
> Goodluck,
> 
> DB808


Great post and well said!!


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

Gary J said:


> If we had permission any where....we wouldn't be posting. The farms have either been sold..new owners don't want hunters. The fields won't be available in time for the early season. The owner DIED. Geeze...I didn't realize I would have to explain every detail of my hunting life. We weren't looking for a guide...we weren't looking for opening day...we weren't looking to steal someones hunt. I just wanted a chance at goose hunting. And my husband wanted to take me. Sorry we bothered you all.


You almost had as many posts in this one thread than the whole 7 years you have been a member. You may not think there are many "good" people on this site but I can attest that from being on this site and putting my "input" in on a few things, that there are some great people on this site. We all know how it is waterfowl hunting out there, constant bickering in the field/water with other hunters. When you get to know and hunt with some of the people on here you realize there are some truly good hearted people hunting next to us in the marsh. If you would listen to some of the nicer opinions people are giving you, ie duckbuster, just ducky, etc then you would understand where everyone is coming from......but unfortunately the people that come off as the guy next to us biching about "they" are the only one that has permission to hunt that field, come off as rude. Sometimes there are better ways to get your point across. Shoot, duckbuster is a youngen and he comes off as a seasoned vet thats willing to help people out to the sport we love. Yes I was thinking alot of the things everyone wrote, but Ive seen and done that, its too easy to go that route, who knows maybe im growing up a little. (?)


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

Gary J and wife,


It was not too long ago that I received the same sarcastic remarks directed towards me for not understanding why people won't help each other out. I thought it was ridiculous then just as much as now. And no, I'm no saint in regards to sarcasm either. I've been known to insert a foot into my mouth a time or two.

Just a couple things to add. The last I checked....unless you are the one paying for a lease, or paying the property tax because you own the property, doesn't give you any right to say, "I lost MY hunting property". You've got just as much "right" as the next guy. That's not to say that having a "friend" back door you and gain permission is right either, because it's not. I'm sure we all have stories of this happening at one time or another in our hunting endeavors. 

With that said, I'm sure we all hope that this very thing doesn't happen to us. But it does. It's important to understand that just because it's happened to us in the past, doesn't mean that it will in the future.

I get up there and hunt around Midland, St. Charles, Alma area at least 6 times a year. I'll also hit the Cadillac, South Boardman area too. I would be happy to take you out. I'll keep in touch if and when I make the trip this season.

Good luck hunting,
Jim


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Gary J said:


> If we had permission any where....we wouldn't be posting. The farms have either been sold..new owners don't want hunters. The fields won't be available in time for the early season. The owner DIED. Geeze...I didn't realize I would have to explain every detail of my hunting life. We weren't looking for a guide...we weren't looking for opening day...we weren't looking to steal someones hunt. I just wanted a chance at goose hunting. And my husband wanted to take me. Sorry we bothered you all.


We've all dealt with the same situations with farmers....of the thousands of doors I knocked on this summer, I've secured a grand total of 22 farms this year, granted some farms I've had for quite a few years (still lock up every season), but still....I've spent countless hours working hard, burning gas, etc.....just because one person tells you no, or just because a farmer dies, doesn't mean that the next one won't say yes...just be persisitant and it'll pay off in the end


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

This is seaarkshooters wife....if you are in the thumb Gary and Gary's wife, my husband and I would have no problem taking you both out. Wwhat a cool thing to goose hunt with another woman...just send us a pm and let us know!:lol: Aand we will simply ignore the rude ones...
........................................Melinda (searkshooterswife)


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Gary J.and wife,

I am sorry to see that you have been inaugurated into MS and its negative side of forum posting. As my wife has posted, please send me a PM and maybe we could get the girls or family out to show your wife a good hunt. Not all posters on this site will give you the type of un warranted knee jerk reaction to simple and honest requests. I also commend your open, calling out of those who do not see those request as innocent. 

If you don't give them the benefit of the doubt for other people's reasoning behind those responces I would not fault you as well. All too often, certain subjects errupt bad behavior from people that don't seem to care aout the first impression they give to new people they meet on the site. Also, because at this time of year these subjects are controversially popular and misery loves company you will often find others running to their defense instead of commenting on them jumping to conclusions that your motivation for posting was less than honorable. 

I dissagree with the thought there is no easy button for finding geese for shooting. My success has been be honest, sincere, show no inappropriate behavior to others, and surround yourself with others that do the same and the world will open up for you. Good luck and send me a PM.


----------



## 1fish (Oct 2, 2006)

Guess I'm missing something. If you read above, there's plenty of positive responses and plenty of guys offering to assist in your desire to get out and try for some early season geese. Which is typical for this site. I offered to give you some advice on scouting. There's multiple threads in the archives about the best approaches for securing permission. Others have offered to to point you in the direction of potential public land hunting opportunities, etc etc.

As far as fields being locked up, owners passing away, fields not being cut yet, other hunters having locked up permission already... That's just another day in the goose game. What we all do is keep looking, start looking for traffic fields instead, drive another couple hundred miles of back roads, knock on more doors, and keep trying. 

You sound like someone that's fairly accomplished and experienced at outdoor sports, just not with goose hunting. But basically what you've asked is equivalent to asking someone if you can sit in their stand on opening day of deer season, it may seem like "just a goose" to many, but realize that to many of us on here, opening days are the biggest days of the year for us and having a successful goose hunt is a bigger deal to many of us than would be shooting a 10 point buck.

So again, if you have any questions or would like any advice on the how to part of the game, feel free to post up your questions and I assure you that you will get a plethora of responses.

Just don't take it personally when you put up your fifth post ever on Nov 10th asking if someone has a stand for you to sit in on Nov 15th. Pretty much the same thing to us on here.

If I was you, my response to the posts would have been. "Ok, sorry I struck a nerve with a sore subject, wasn't trying to. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to scout or suggestions for how to approach a farmer to ask permission? We are willing to do our fair share of heavy lifting, could just use a little help in where to start".

Good luck and hopefully you find yourself flat on your back or knee deep in cattails come Sept 1st.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

1fish said:


> ...If I was you, my response to the posts would have been. "Ok, sorry I struck a nerve with a sore subject, wasn't trying to. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to scout or suggestions for how to approach a farmer to ask permission? We are willing to do our fair share of heavy lifting, could just use a little help in where to start"...


 What 1fish said above is spot on. 

I really take offense to your tone and generalization about us here. Waterfowlers are probably the most passionate outdoorspeople that there are. Why? Because it's not easy. You can't just buy a gun, and an orange suit, go sit in the woods and kill a buck like a deer hunter could. It takes lots of time, lots of gear, lots of money spent, and lots of effort. Most of us eat, sleep and breathe waterfowl 24/7, all year long. It's clear by your responses that you didn't mean to be gifted a spot, nor did you intend to steal anyone's spot. But go back and try to OJECTIVELY re-read your orginal question from our point of view...what are we supposed to think?

Boards like this are similar to email...a lot gets lost in translation. There are tons of very helpful people on this and other forums...but only to a point. You need to take a step back and think of it from the other side of the fence. 

As I said in my earlier post, which by the way was one of many which were positive and CONSTRUCTIVE, it's all in the approach of your request. And the analogy about opening day of deer season is also spot on. Go on the deer forum and post your very same question on November 10th..."I have all the gear, I'm a great shooter, have been hunting for years, but I'm new to this area and need some help on where to hunt..." and see what kind of response you get. I'd bet much more harsh than what you got here.

A friend of mine who is an english professor has a saying..."words matter". Next time take a bit longer to re-read your draft message before you hit the "submit reply" key.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Sorry if some of the responses weren't to your liking here, but they're pretty much spot on.

the ol' adage of "_you catch more flies with honey than you do vinegar_" really comes into play and it's not so much the message, but in the delivery.

NO ONE KNOWS YOU (though I'm sure our own paths have crossed if you shoot registered, NSCA targets). it'd be a heck of alot easier if the message was delivered differently. (the OP really does come off bad)


But don't let this bump in the road deter you from coming onto the site and participating more frequently. it's really the best way to let guys get a sense for who you are, your disposition and hunting styles.

and it sounds like you have some leads already, so I hope you're both able to get out and on some birds next week.


Seaark - thanks for offering

Gary - let's see you around here more often!


----------



## Blacklab77 (Jun 21, 2006)

duckbuster808 said:


> Another deterring factor is that you only have 6 posts since joining back in 2003, so that will tend to make guys even more leary of helping you out...the best way is to become an active contributing member to the threads, etc. and you'll probably make quite a few friends on these boards that will be more then happy to help you out and show you the ropes and teach you alot of things...
> 
> DB808


I'm not totally sure I agree with this statement. The waterfowling mentality is a "old boys club" or "innner-circle" sport. Hell we even had posts just this week use both those words. I even got a personal example for you in the last month or so. I'm not hugely active here only a 100 or so posts in 4 years but I do follow alot of the threads. I even hunted with several Members from here and taken a few from here with me. This year I lost my hunting buddies (wedding for one!, Other has to work MSU game!) on the opener I posted up to join or have people join me. I got a total "ZERO" PM's

Am I just not *LIKED* maybe! 

Now granted there are good folks here that are willing to help, but just cause your active don't mean help will be on its way.

Just my two cents.

Blacklab


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

When I first started I had 6 cheap shell decoys and a wooden call that sounded like two kazoos trying to mate! I got some permission in fields that were flyby fields because the good ones were taken. Me and a few buddies went out and got muddy but no birds. I kept in touch with the farmers, gave them fish and venison sticks and they said that I was the only one they would let hunt. We did this for three years with only shooting four birds. The fourth year one of them asked me how he could change his pasture to make more birds for us. He made a birm and made the pond bigger and we have had 5 good years. Last year our same group shot over 80 birds...This year it looks like crap because it didn't get mowed until 2 weeks ago...you just have to keep trying. I unfortunetly hunt 3 hours away from where I live so I can't scout as much as I would like. Anytime in the field is better than horrible...I mean work! Good luck!!!


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

just ducky said:


> :
> 
> A friend of mine who is an english professor has a saying..."words matter". Next time take a bit longer to re-read your draft message before you hit the "submit reply" key.


And going with that, it doesn't really matter what you intent was, but rather how it was percieved.

I will be honest, I was on the verge of contacting you and offering some help, but was waiting to see how some of this played out before I did. In my eye, you had 2 options:

1- Listen and understand our side(skeptical/cautious/protective of our spots), and maybe even do a search about "internet scouters" to understand where we are coming from. Then following others direction of backtracking and asking/explaining better. This would have for sure gotten you contacted from me, especially seeing that I already have 2 women and a 13 year old girl that hunt in my crew.

2- Put up your defense and get "aggressive" with your responses, which is what you did. This would and is, getting you no contact from me.

Sorry, but I don't know you, and your lack of willingness to "understand" where we are coming from based on our "perceptions" of your post has me even more leary now.

Good luck in your endevours, I hope things work out for you.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

Gary J said:


> Hi everyone I am hoping to find some to field goose hunt with this September. My wife is an avid hunter but this would be her first time chasing the geese. Any Help would be appreciated. Thanks


Seriously guys. This gentleman's original post is above, minus the edit after being attacked. I don't blame him a bit for that reaction nor the following posts by his wife either. 

You mean to tell me that these three sentences warranted any of what he and his wife received. Talk about reading too much into something. People attack him, and he's just supposed to sit back, take it, and rephrase the most simple paragraph? It's absurd. Either help him, or don't....it's that simple.

My offer stands.


----------



## Big Honkers (Dec 20, 2008)

Gary J said:


> By the way if you are friends of the 2 guys below, hope you pick better friends next time. I didnt ask for your sarcasm I asked for your help.



Nice edit.

I guess Im the jerk in this thread. 

But...

Was I wrong in my original assessment of the situation? Nope!




I will offer one thought to the original poster:

A good move would be to join a local waterfowl group like Delta, DU, or MDHA and meet other waterfowlers in your area. Joining these groups will help preserve the future of our sport and give you the ability to get some face time with those who do have permission to hunt in your areas. Odds are this will help you more than making the type of post you did.


Good luck this season.

BH


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

field-n-feathers said:


> Seriously guys. This gentleman's original post is above, minus the edit after being attacked. I don't blame him a bit for that reaction nor the following posts by his wife either.
> 
> You mean to tell me that these three sentences warranted any of what he and his wife received. Talk about reading too much into something. People attack him, and he's just supposed to sit back, take it, and rephrase the most simple paragraph? It's absurd. Either help him, or don't....it's that simple.
> 
> My offer stands.


maybe some did overreact. But I stand by what I said before...make this post in the deer forum on Nov. 10th...

*Hi everyone I am hoping to find some to deer hunt with this November. My wife is an avid hunter but this would be her first time chasing the deer. Any Help would be appreciated. Thanks*

and see what kind of response you get. I'm guessing much nastier than what you got here. is it right? Not saying it is. But is it understandable in the few days leading up to a very competetive season opener, whether goose, deer, duck, trout or whatever? You bet. Heck I've had tons of people ask me for help over the years, and it usually led to me offering to take them out. Never...never has it been on the opener. But in one of the wife's subsequent posts she said they didn't ask for opening day...then why didn't the original post SAY THAT. I'm guessing that would've made a big difference (at least it would to me). Once guys have shot 'em up for a few days, and had a chance to get some of the energy out, they will likely be more willing to help someone out this way. The original approach just needed to be softer. Okay is this horse beaten yet?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Me too Heck my first post was a question.. As vague as the OP was he could have 2000 acre farm with ten hot grain fields and just doesn't have the equipment at this time to hunt.. 

The lack of information in your original post is what spiraled the thread out of control.. Although BH read between the lines correctly.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Where I work we have a set of values we are expected to follow. One of these is "assume positive intent" I see all to often the knee jerkers reacting with the standard responses. 

Maybe this value should apply to personal life too. I always assume positive intent with everyone. I get burned sometimes. Sometimes it works out pretty well. I can honstely say, posting a question on this forum is sure to raise your blood pressure, I have learned that lesson the hard way too. Best to just sit back and lurk if you ask me.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Blacklab77 said:


> I'm not totally sure I agree with this statement. The waterfowling mentality is a "old boys club" or "innner-circle" sport. Hell we even had posts just this week use both those words. I even got a personal example for you in the last month or so. I'm not hugely active here only a 100 or so posts in 4 years but I do follow alot of the threads. I even hunted with several Members from here and taken a few from here with me. This year I lost my hunting buddies (wedding for one!, Other has to work MSU game!) on the opener I posted up to join or have people join me. I got a total "ZERO" PM's
> 
> Am I just not *LIKED* maybe!
> 
> ...


Blacklab,

You're right, there are a number of good people on these forums...I've hunted with a couple of them, taken a few of them out with me, and even given some decoys away to a newbie to the sport, but what I was meaning by being an active member, is that in the 7 years he has been a member, only 6 posts, and 2 of those came in just a days time on the waterfowl forums. granted you may only have 100 som odd posts, but you still have showed that you're posting, and being active in the forums, etc. and not just coming on looking for a hunt....Granted, you may not have gotten a response to your post, but that sometimes happens. If I would have had a spot opening day for you, you'd be more then welcome...I stand by my original post, I was not rude, nor did I attack him personally. I tried to explain the entire situation to him, and why he was getting the reaction that he was. I was just trying to be informative, so that he could maybe better understand it. I hope you find someone to go with or take with you for the opener BlackLab, and maybe we'll be able to hunt together sometime.
Goodluck this season,

DB808


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

It's always interesting to read threads asking for ride alongs. Outcomes I've seen:

1) Person asking is detailed enough to not get slack. May or may not get invite from someone.

2) Person asking is not detailed enough and get's slack for wanting a free ride. Person asking then nicely provides more detail and they may or may not get an invite.

3) Person asking is not detailed enough and on getting slack lashes out at everyone and it spirals out of control.

4) Person asking get's no responses and eventually goes ballistic that no one responded.

In this case it seems to be #3. 

Written like this and I imagine it would have went better:

"Hi, I used to be an avid field hunter but in recent years have stopped. My wife has now expressed interest in trying it. I am not interested in getting back into it, but am just looking for someone that would be willing to take her along on one of their hunts so she can experience what it is like. I'd appreciate any help you can provide."

On things like this if someone is not clear on exact intent it usually comes across as "I want to hunt, who here is going to take me?" and spirals out of control.

To DEDGOOSES point, quite often you do see people that have birds post up that they have birds but just need someone with gear to come.

Also, as JD posted, replace the word goose with deer and it sounds a lot different.

Like anything in life, when asking for a favor, humility is your best asset.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

Bellyup said:


> Where I work we have a set of values we are expected to follow. One of these is "assume positive intent" I see all to often the knee jerkers reacting with the standard responses.
> 
> Maybe this value should apply to personal life too. I always assume positive intent with everyone. I get burned sometimes. Sometimes it works out pretty well. I can honstely say, posting a question on this forum is sure to raise your blood pressure, I have learned that lesson the hard way too. Best to just sit back and lurk if you ask me.


I agree with you that in a pefect world that policy is great, and I even used to endorse that policy. But, I have been burned several times, on some really good properties(most of which were not known to be good) and that was the end of my endorsement of that policy. Now, unless I personally know you, if you ask me to take/show you hunting I am going to be VERY, VERY, VERY skeptical. Sucks that it has to be that way, but I have a father, brother, wife, neices, nephews and several good friends that rely on me and my best friend for all of their hunting needs. I am not about to loose a great spot to someone that I hardly know. Just not gonna happen. Been there, done that. Sucks, but it is what it is.

Now, don't get me wrong, if someone off the street wants my help with the general aspects of waterfowl hunting: Boats, blinds, calling help, what decoys to buy, how to scout, how to ask permission, how to set-up decoys etc. I am more than happy to offer that information up in a heart beat.


----------



## 1fish (Oct 2, 2006)

Ya know I already posted my thoughts on the original post, but had a couple other observations to point out that I thought were interesting.

The biggest being, maybe like the original poster, that the vast majority of the population has an entirely different perspective on waterfowl and waterfowl hunting than the small minority of us that are "die hards". It could have been that they thought asking for someone to take them along was the equivalent to asking someone to take them out squirrel hunting or bluegill fishing, not realizing that many (myself included) consider it much more of a privilege than that. Which is fine, everyone is entitled to their opinion. And to someone that's new or just a casual waterfowler, they don't get it. Its just a goose whats the big deal? No point here, just an observation.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

1fish said:


> Ya know I already posted my thoughts on the original post, but had a couple other observations to point out that I thought were interesting.
> 
> The biggest being, maybe like the original poster, that the vast majority of the population has an entirely different perspective on waterfowl and waterfowl hunting than the small minority of us that are "die hards". It could have been that they thought asking for someone to take them along was the equivalent to asking someone to take them out squirrel hunting or bluegill fishing, not realizing that many (myself included) consider it much more of a privilege than that. Which is fine, everyone is entitled to their opinion. And to someone that's new or just a casual waterfowler, they don't get it. Its just a goose whats the big deal? No point here, just an observation.


You are spot on in that observation 1fish! I will add further...that for that "majority", waterfowl plays second or third fiddle for them with something with the word "deer" coming long before waterfowl on the list. Just like it was mentioned (JD) the request of the OP is the equivalent of asking those "die hard" deer hunters that very question.


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

1fish said:


> Ya know I already posted my thoughts on the original post, but had a couple other observations to point out that I thought were interesting.
> 
> The biggest being, maybe like the original poster, that the vast majority of the population has an entirely different perspective on waterfowl and waterfowl hunting than the small minority of us that are "die hards". It could have been that they thought asking for someone to take them along was the equivalent to asking someone to take them out squirrel hunting or bluegill fishing, not realizing that many (myself included) consider it much more of a privilege than that. Which is fine, everyone is entitled to their opinion. And to someone that's new or just a casual waterfowler, they don't get it. Its just a goose whats the big deal? No point here, just an observation.


Yep...I agree. Its hard for me to step back and think about it like that since I am focused on fowl year around. But I think you're right. 

Now stop making me put myself in other people's shoes so I can focus on myself for this goose opener...:lol:


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

1fish said:


> Ya know I already posted my thoughts on the original post, but had a couple other observations to point out that I thought were interesting.
> 
> The biggest being, maybe like the original poster, that the vast majority of the population has an entirely different perspective on waterfowl and waterfowl hunting than the small minority of us that are "die hards". It could have been that they thought asking for someone to take them along was the equivalent to asking someone to take them out squirrel hunting or bluegill fishing, not realizing that many (myself included) consider it much more of a privilege than that. Which is fine, everyone is entitled to their opinion. And to someone that's new or just a casual water fowler, they don't get it. Its just a goose whats the big deal? No point here, just an observation.


I agree !....I "Never" realized that until I was at the Bay City waterfowl festival. Just listening to people talk, watching a few dogs retrieve. It just blew me away how many of the people I overheard talking just don't really have a clue. I was really taken back. So maybe with that in mind our responses, although informative and to the point, just may have to be altered just a tad....... food for thought....


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

So, I take it that it is a no go for him... what about me? Problem is I have no gear. I need a few things from you!
1. I will only shoot remington's SP-10 with Hevi-shot, bring a case of them. 
2. Please come and pick me up
3. Give me detailed GPS coordinates
4. Pick up some subway and have hot coffee when you get here.

I would be willing to chip about 5 bucks in gas, don't be afraid to ask! Thanks!

LOL Sorry I am bored!!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> It's always interesting to read threads asking for ride alongs. Outcomes I've seen:
> 
> 1) Person asking is detailed enough to not get slack. May or may not get invite from someone.
> 
> ...


Wow Gene. Pretty much spot on IMO. You see, we actually can agree from time to time. :lol:


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

So what's the deal about shooting the roost? Oh, sorry. I thought I was on NoDak Outdoors. 

Let's try by living by the Golden Rule people. What is it about getting so close to the season that gives waterfowlers PMS?

jess sayin'


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Jr.BowmanMI said:


> So, I take it that it is a no go for him... what about me? Problem is I have no gear. I need a few things from you!
> 1. I will only shoot remington's SP-10 with Hevi-shot, bring a case of them.
> 2. Please come and pick me up
> 3. Give me detailed GPS coordinates
> ...


Sad thing is, I do pretty much all of that for you, minus buying you the freakin shells!!!!! and I don't even get the 5 bucks for gas! what gives!?!? haha


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

DB, 

If I bring my own gun can I get some kind of credit to use toward you buying me some donuts or maybe an english muffin???

If so I think I found myself a new hunting partner!!!:lol:


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

GrizzlyBear said:


> DB,
> 
> If I bring my own gun can I get some kind of credit to use toward you buying me some donuts or maybe an english muffin???
> 
> If so I think I found myself a new hunting partner!!!:lol:


I'm sure we could work somethin out! lol :lol:


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

you dont want to hunt with him:evil:


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

MCMANN said:


> you dont want to hunt with him:evil:


Took the words right out of my mouth Mike....that's what I keep saying! lmao :yikes: :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

Now if I could only get you drive out to the Creek and pick me up now lol


----------



## cupped-n-locked (Jan 5, 2006)

Poor Grizzly Bear can't get any slack around here eh????


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Jr.BowmanMI said:


> Now if I could only get you drive out to the Creek and pick me up now lol


 
Not happenin lol...


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

duckbuster808 said:


> I'm sure we could work somethin out! lol :lol:


I think I ran into you last year during the late season hunt... I think this year we should turn the tables on the massive group who set up the campfires all over the place and then spread out so no one could hunt close to them...

Get all the MS'ers we can and get a mob scene going on...


----------



## quakattic (Aug 27, 2008)

Branta said:


> Sorry if some of the responses weren't to your liking here, but they're pretty much spot on.
> 
> the ol' adage of "_you catch more flies with honey than you do vinegar_" really comes into play and it's not so much the message, but in the delivery.
> 
> ...


There are great people on this forum...quick story about the folks on this site. I had a ugly battle with Cancer and missed all of the 2008 season...missing the season was as painful as the daily chemo...I lived that season through the eyes of everyone on this forum and the stories they sent kept my spirits strong...last year I had surgery 6 weeks before the season started and had limited strength & mobility, etc...Pintail Charlie would send me emails monthly for over a year offering to take me out to Fish Pt with him...he did and made it as comfortable as could be...the next time we went, we hunted with duckbuster...all I can say was both of these guys provided memories for a lifetime...and I look forward to hunting with them again!


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

there are plenty of areas with plenty of geese around that you wont need permison for ......i just got back into duck hunting last year and have around 1200 acres of private land locked in at this point....by locked in i mean i can take any one out there i want and next year ill still have the land ....i have found that much of what i used to hunt is now pay only ..had over 5000 acres at one point


feel free to pm me gary i have no problem taking you and your wife out for a day...


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> I think I ran into you last year during the late season hunt... I think this year we should turn the tables on the massive group who set up the campfires all over the place and then spread out so no one could hunt close to them...
> 
> Get all the MS'ers we can and get a mob scene going on...


Yup...You ran into me....I just stand up to em, I don't mind camping out and fighting them off haha....But lets keep that spot a secret, since there's already enough competition out there! haha :evil:


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

_Hi everyone I am hoping to find some to field goose hunt with this September. My wife is an avid hunter but this would be her first time chasing the geese. Any Help would be appreciated. Thanks
_

Now, if I had a field that I'd be willing to risk losing to a stranger, I'd take you two out. But I don't have such a field. 

Why is this a risk to begin with? Because 1) I dont know you from boo; 2) I've put alot of time and money (i.e., gas) into finding fields and don't want to be undercut by you or anyone else; 3) Asking out of the blue for help with no indication of reciprocity (of some type) lowers the probability of getting positive responses to your request. Indicating reciprocity at least indicates some respect for the imagined position of the requestee (i.e., that THEY have put some work into find a field or owning a field).

Whether you like it or not, want to believe it or not, indicating some sense of quid pro quo is valid and appropriate especially when it comes to asking waterfowlers for a hunt along. 

If I ask someone out of the blue to join me, then the risk is on me; but you're asking us to have you two (or just wife) come along on a hunt and that's different.

Good luck!


----------

